# Water is more expensive than diesel



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I am continually amazed how much drinks are in Motorway services.

Water in many of them is £1.40 ish for 750ml

Coffee from a machine is £2.50-£3

And its not getting any better - who buys the stuff?

Surely there should be a responsibility on the part of these monoply operators to provide a real world alternative?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why people shop or fill up at motorway services is beyond me.....in the UK especially. They survive because people are to lazy to look before setting off.

you are never more than a few miles from a supermarket pretty much any where in England and Wales.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

My daughter and her friend went to an outdoor music concert last year on a very hot day. Everybody going in had their bags checked for drink (any type) and all confiscated. They had to buy within the venue - cost them nearly 25£ for water 8O 

DavidL


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've never understood why people buy water in bottles. Its stale and tastes revolting.
I've drunk water from taps all over the world, streams and springs without any ill-effect.
The only problem water I've drunk is the desalinated water in Bahrain which used to give a everyone on board the 'trots' for the first week 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigcats30 said:


> Why people shop or fill up at motorway services is beyond me.....in the UK especially. They survive because people are to lazy to look before setting off.
> 
> you are never more than a few miles from a supermarket pretty much any where in England and Wales.


I suspect that a significant majority of people filling up on motorways are doing so on the company account and are more concerned with getting from A to B as quickly as possible.

Bottled water though is a real con and simply appeals to the snob element. UK has some of the best quality tap water in the world and it is a rare cafe or restaurant nowadays that will refuse you a glass or jug of it. If they serve alcohol then they are legally obliged to provide it for free.

G


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

We bought 4 icecreams in a service station in Kyrgyzstan last year and they were more expensive than a tank( 80 litres )of diesel.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

My Daughters Partner ran out of fuel where they lived in Doha (Qatar - Middle East).

He went to the nearest petrol station and asked for a Jerry can. Did not have one.

So, in desperation, he bought 2 bottles of Evian water and went outside to empty them, with a view to putting petrol in them.

The Pump attendant saw him and yelled at him to stop pouring the water out onto the ground. He said, let me have the water.

The water was about £2 a litre and the petrol, 17p!.

TM


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

My wife fell out with me on Friday because I lost the plot a wee bit when we stopped at the Stirling services to use the toilets whilst heading for Aberdeen, she wanted a "Costa" coffee and when I handed her a tenner to get two (one for her and one for my daughter in law) she told me it wasn't enough!
It actually was enough for two coffees but only just and when she added two small packets of biscuits the bill came to £11.20!

All these service stops are on all the main arteries throughout the land and therefor they cannot cite difficulties with delivery as a reason.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

When we broke down the other week and had to use a hire car.

We found a B&M Bargains type place and stocked up on drinks.

I refuse to pay silly prices to enable quite often, businesses to pay extortionate business rents.

TM


----------



## johntaylor (Mar 23, 2014)

I love Costa coffee and even have my own machine at home (tassimo with the costa sachets), but the only use i make of services is the toilets and stretch the legs. I have a POI on my tomtom showing every supermarket in the UK, garden centres and truck stops off th motorways, so even if i wanted someone else to cook my brekkie, iw ouldnt be buying anything in the services.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Too many businesses likr these are now what they called “highly geared” ie they have done it all on borrowed money (2 or 3 times over in some cases) and have to pay off the bankers and hedge funds before they can even break even. It’s nonsense to compare these with what the yanks call ma and pop businesses. Just boycott them.

Dick


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I agree that generally, prices in motorway services are a cynical rip off of a captive market. 

As a small crumb of comfort, however, don't forget that if you are a CC member you can get 20% off at all Roadchef services.

Roger


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

pomme1 said:


> I agree that generally, prices in motorway services are a cynical rip off of a captive market.
> 
> As a small crumb of comfort, however, don't forget that if you are a CC member you can get 20% off at all Roadchef services.
> 
> Roger


And talking of a trying to control the market - CC membership - really??


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'I cannot believe it!"  

Motorhomers complaining about the cost of Motorway services?

What is the bloody kitchen area for?  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


**** in them to save the cassette, by all means


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Although I confess I haven't compared scientifically, with the cost of the water rates in Cornwall, I can't think there's much difference between the cost of diesel and tap water here...


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We use the POI on the sat nav too and look for supermarkets. You can have a good meal and fill up with big savings on Motorway svc area prices. We will not use the service areas except for the loos. 

I have a book called 'Just off' which gives details of the facilities available junction by junction on all british M ways..

We were staying in a holiday inn near Chester and the prices were outrageous. Breakfast price was a silly £14.95 each. 2 mins in the car took us to a Sainsbury supermarket. We had breakfast with all the trimmings for less than a tenner..

Some of the ferries are even worse and the Quality is awful.

Alex B ...


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Buying water? Its a rip off. Tap water is treated to the stringent microbiological and chemical standards of the 1998 European Drinking Water Directive. Keep the drinking water tank backterioloically clean (for about the cost of a bottle of water) and it is always safe to drink. I keep a bottle (which I fill from my tank) in the fridge it always tastes better when cold. After many years of drinking alchohol my body decided it won't have it any more, sad i know, but I am used to it now.

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We fill up a flask with boiling water before we leave home or site each morning and that is our elevenses. Service stations are for loos and to stretch legs but, we have to admit to the odd take-away pain au chocolat or croissant now and again. I wouldn't eat there however.

We do have an AA discount card which gives discounts at most outlets on the motorway. If you have any account- savings, insurance, recovery etc- with the AA then you could get one too.

G


----------

